# new 6g nano cubes



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't know if they are out yet, but JBJ has JUST posted the info about them. Not if anyone will be offering a freshwater friendly verison, but it seems kinda nice.

http://www.jbjlighting.com/sys_6g_nanocube.html


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

man...now they come out with a 6g cube after I finally bought a 5g glass aquarium


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

What a great lil desktop setup that I could use in my office. To bad if I left it on my desk it would be stolen.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm glad to see that they are making all there tanks now with cooling fans. I got one of the first 12G tanks with no fans and it does get a bit hot in the warmer months. I also like the new directional flow nozzel.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

would you guys think a 6 g nano cube would be better or a all glass no trim 6 g cube?


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

I personally think those no trim tanks look really cool. But then you have to have lights and filters and such with cords and hoses all over the place.

With the nano cube, everything is in the back or at least hidden.

I've got a 24g one on order. Room for a heater and CO2 stuff in the back too. That way, the internal tank can be nice and clean with nothing more than a thermometer, and maybe not even that.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I really comes down to what look you are trying to achieve. A rimless 6g looks completly different then and all in JBJ nano. Also the JBJ comes as an all in one, with the rimless your choices are ala carte.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

hard decision... thinking about one for my dorm


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

anyone know pricing?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Check out this thread 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3372


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

aww man...wish I had seen that a long time ago


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Demand is so great for these that as of Monday JBJ was talking about imposing a minimum selling price for all of their nano cubes. I guess too many people complained that we are selling them at too low a cost.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

Frankly, I'd say if you can't compete, then don't try to.

Of course, I ordered my 24g from aquariumplants.com so I enjoyed the good prices. But frankly, the $250 price for a 24g aquarium is already pretty high when you compare it to what you could get for that money in a non-nanocube. Of course, I've heard of people paying like $350 for them which is totally crazy.

The aquariumplants.com prices were just plain reasonable in my opinion (and hence why I bought them at the sale price without much debate).

Now the 6g seems WAY too pricey, since it costs much as I've seen 12g ones in the LFS for.


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

Man, those 6g nanos look really cool! I really want one!


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

We thought that the price was kinda high too. But I guess we don't have a lot of say in that on this particular item.


----------

